# Re: need feedback



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I searched for Tampa Bay Aquatics and only found a swim club; I did find <vendor name removed> though. Right on their home page it says they ship Monday through Thursday, so if you ordered from them I would imagine your order will ship Monday for Tuesday delivery.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

You should ask them what time/day to expect the shipment.


----------

